# favourite villager personalty?



## treetops (Jan 9, 2016)

[removed]


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jan 9, 2016)

Whoops, I choose like four ;;
I love crankies the most. They're like cute, shy old grumpy men once you get to know 'em x3


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 9, 2016)

I honestly can't pick between smug and uchi - I'm really happy they're a thing.


----------



## MintySky (Jan 9, 2016)

I like normal more. But I also don't mind smug villagers as well.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 9, 2016)

Normal or smug.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jan 9, 2016)

Smug, Uchi and Peppy!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 9, 2016)

Peppy.
i love how happy and upbeat they always are.


----------



## Greggy (Jan 9, 2016)

Jock types! I love that they're so full of life, and they're fun companions and friends. Jocks got the best villager designs, too: Snake, Kid Cat, Sterling, Genji... I guess that's just me but jock villagers look so unique without being a total eyesore.

Cranky villagers are my second favorites because I can relate to them so much. I like how mature and varied their interests are. Some cranky villagers look absolutely gorgeous.

Jock-to-Jock, Jock-to-Cranky, and Cranky-to-Cranky conversations are also my favorite types of conversations.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 9, 2016)

I really like peppy villagers.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

Lazy and uchi villagers are my fav.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 9, 2016)

Lazy <3


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 9, 2016)

I like the lazy villagers. They seem the most realistic to me. My dog is sweet, he likes to sleep and he loves to eat. That sums up a lazy personality! LOL


----------



## Knopekin (Jan 9, 2016)

From least to most:

Jock
Smug
Snooty
Lazy
Normal
Peppy
Cranky
Uchi

Although I really love all of them except Jock and sometimes Smug. Uchi is my absolute favourite, though I love everything about them


----------



## focus (Jan 9, 2016)

snooties, jocks, and lazies are defo my fav! snooties r super classy, jocks r super self-absorbed which is kinda cute on them lol, and lazies love food more than anything :]]
uchi and peppy villagers r kinda annoying...............................


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jan 9, 2016)

Lazies are so adorable and sweet! ^u^ And they're pretty relatable, haha


----------



## Elov (Jan 9, 2016)

Cranky is my ultimate favorite. Lazy and Smug are tied as a close second.


----------



## starlightsong (Jan 10, 2016)

Lazy is my favorite, but I also voted for normal!! Peppies are fantastic too <3


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jan 10, 2016)

I chose Normal and Uchi! Normal villagers are so sweet and Uchi are very caring!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

I love them all but from most to least favorite they would be:

Normal
Lazy
Smug
Cranky
Jock
Snooty
Uchi
Peppy

I'm just not a fan of uchis or peppies, but I love normal and lazies, smugs are cute too so they're third.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Jock and cranky are my favorites.


----------



## roseflower (Jan 10, 2016)

My favourite is normal, because it has the sweetest villagers and great dialogue :3


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 10, 2016)

I love crankies because they're just big, old lugs that children can climb all over and mistake for Santa Claus and they just try to flick 'em off.
Normals are like something of a mix of a protective, motherly buddy and the perfect girlfriend.
Smugs are just little hopeless romantics that can't remember the last girl they gave gifts to.
And lazies are just freaking relatable.
That's why they're my favorites <3


----------



## halfmoonie (Jan 10, 2016)

my faves are cranky and smug ;u; theyre so cute


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 10, 2016)

Lazies! <3 They are so sweet


----------



## ollivia (Jan 11, 2016)

not gonna lie, i connect with lazy villagers the most..


----------



## pinktulips (Jan 11, 2016)

Ee, hard... Probably uchi because they're so chill xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 11, 2016)

I really like most of the personalities but my favorite would have to be the Smug villagers. It ranks like this though in my mind
1 Smug
2 Uchi
3 Lazy
4 Normal
5 Cranky
6 Peppy
7 Snooty 
8 Jock


----------



## smileorange (Jan 13, 2016)

Normals are very sweet and shy, and it's hard choosing between that and lazies. I'll have to go with lazies because I share their love of food.


----------



## Xylia (Jan 17, 2016)

Normal because they're so sweet and the dialogues are on point.
But me and lazy villagers have more similarities because I'm a lazy person and love food and naps XD
But my fav is normal, they're like a real best friend's personality to me.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 17, 2016)

Normal because my favorite villagers like Aurora, Maple, and Melba are all normal.


----------



## radioloves (Jan 18, 2016)

I like the lazy, smug and uchies! I find that I can befriend them easily than most, and never had problems with other personalities but these ones are just my favourites <3


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 18, 2016)

My favorite personality overall is Smug. 

My favorite for males is (obviously) Smug, but I'm also a fan of Cranky. My favorite for females is Snooty, but Normal is a close second. 

Uchi is all right, but I only like a few of them. Jock and Lazy have some good villagers. My least favorite is Peppy. I like a handful of Peppy villagers, but it has the fewest that I'm interested in.


----------



## Chemical X (Jan 19, 2016)

Uchi>Cranky>Lazy>Jock>Snooty>Normal>Smug>Peppy


----------



## Bobeh123 (Jan 19, 2016)

Lazy villagers are so sweet and friendly.  That's why they get my vote.


----------



## Munna (Jan 19, 2016)

*1. Cranky* they are the sweetest, and I like their "grumpy man with heart of gold" vibe. 
Like family & a teacher at the same time. Someone you can admire.

*2. Sporty*. (I don't call them jocks, because real life jocks are jerks.) These guys are just the weirdest, cute, sweet little things & they make me laugh the most.
I think they are the funniest & very affectionate. Their obsession with working out 24/7 & patrolling areas is hilarious. Too cute! I really, really, like these guys.
They are the best friend you could ask for.

*3. Smug.* I'd say they were the most thoughtful & some of the best conversations. Very charming. A valentine!

They can occasionally be shallow. They are a contradiction, romantic, weird, emotionally complex..yet this personality is always trying to rip me off & can be a bit to fashion obsessed.
But I love them.  They really did create awesome adorable male character here, and even if they annoy you sometimes, you love them anyway--so the formula works. 

*4. Uchi!* These guys would be higher up if it weren't for the fact some of their blunt comments really hurt my feelings. However they are the most creative, quirky, and lovely females. 
Like the smugs, they are a contradiction & very engaging for similar reasons. 
They are the most human I'd say.

*5. Lazy* These guys used to be #1 but after playing for a while you soon find their letters & conversation is the most limited.

I do find them funny & very cute, but if you play over a year...these guys run out of steam. Where as smugs constantly have new dialog, lazies just talk about food.
It's funny at first, but the joke wore off over time & I liked them less. 

*6. Snooty* They can be sweet & motherly. I like them. I find them classy & balance out the town.

They aren't as interesting or funny as the types above though.

*7. Nice* The are sweet, but my issue with them is conversation can be bland. I like them, but usually one in town is enough.

*8. Peppy. *I LOVE TANGY & RUBY!
But besides that I actually found many to be bratty & self centered. Sure there are some very cute Peppy types, but in general I don't really like them.
Tangy however is the sweetest girl in town and my BFF! She is very caring towards me, but I think an exception to the rule.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 19, 2016)

Lazy and Uchi!


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

lazy because they're an accurate representation of myself


----------



## PrincessAurora (Jan 24, 2016)

My favorite is normal because they're just genuinely sweet villagers who really care about the player. I also love that they talk about books and reading all the time. They just seem so motherly and wonderful. <3

My close second favorite is the lazy since they seem the most spontaneous and fun. They're also always hungry, which I relate with.


----------



## emzybob1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Awww it's hard to pick! They all are cute :3


----------

